# Jobsite Radio



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Edrick said:


> What's the best jobsite radio out there? Something that's got good sound across the board (high mids lows) and is able to kick out enough wattage. What do you guys recommend?


 How about earphones, so you don't have to bother other workers, that may not enjoy the same music you do?

Just a suggestion!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> How about earphones, so you don't have to bother other workers, that may not enjoy the same music you do?
> 
> Just a suggestion!


For the work I do (at least right now). I don't usually have to worry about being around other trades. I don't do much if any new construction work so I'm usually (with my helper or two) the only one there running data cabling or installing things. Also it would be use full for set construction days when I'm doing film stuff. 

I'm not a huge fan of music on the job site blaring but I'd like to have something that will more than adequately get the job done for the times I do want / need it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Edrick said:


> For the work I do (at least right now). I don't usually have to worry about being around other trades. I don't do much if any new construction work so I'm usually (with my helper or two) the only one there running data cabling or installing things. Also it would be use full for set construction days when I'm doing film stuff.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of music on the job site blaring but I'd like to have something that will more than adequately get the job done for the times I do want / need it.


 The thing is..... I am a fan of music, I was a full time musician for a few years. My only beef is with, some workers ( all trades ) that crank up their radios, and wonder why it bothers others. Possibly in the next room, there is another worker with his radio cranked up to a different station. Meanwhile you are trying to concentrate, maybe troubleshoot. 

That's my peeve!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer no radio.​


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I prefer no radio.​


So do I..................and my dad. We don't like radios in job sites. 

I like to listen to music, but I think it can distract me while I work. I have never used an IPod while I work either. I'll try it later on and see what happens. I think it will just cause trouble because dad and I are always talking and asking for thinks and with a radio or headphones we wouldn't be able to listen to each other.:001_huh:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well we already have a discussion about preference of radio or no radio. :thumbsup:

As I said I don't usually use one but I'd like to find one that is good quality, also I can use it for playback for music video shoots I do on the side.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Well we already have a discussion about preference of radio or no radio. :thumbsup:
> 
> As I said I don't usually use one but I'd like to find one that is good quality, also I can use it for playback for music video shoots I do on the side.


:lol:

Yeah.

Frasbee has the Bosch one.
And I think McClary has the Milwaukee one.
Other members have the DeWalt one.

Just buy the one you like best and can charge your batteries.:lol:

I think I didn't help even a bit.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Josue said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


How good are the battery ones would be my question, battery life and power. I don't mind plugging in.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I gave away my DeWalt radio to a young guy I worked with last year. I had it for nearly 8 years and 99% of the time it just occupied space either in my truck or on a shelf. 

It came free with a kit I bought otherwise I'd have never owned it but after 8 years of occupying space I finally decided to get rid of the damned thing and gave it away to someone I felt would use and enjoy it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Every 'job site' style radio I've seen (and heard) on the job has such crappy sound I can't believe someone actually ponies up a c-note for it. They can't stay tuned into a radio station (they always drift), and CDs skip like rocks on a pond.

I have in the past used a simple $40 RCA AM/FM/CD player with a remote. It can play MP3s, which I burn with my computer onto a CD at 'Voice' quality. At a job site, you can't hear the difference between 'voice' and 'best' anyway. I can put 350-400 songs on one CD, so set the unit to Shuffle and I can listen all day long without hearing a duplicate. 

If I need to, I can use the remote to pause the CD so I can talk to someone.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Edrick said:


> How good are the battery ones would be my question, battery life and power. I don't mind plugging in.


 Edrick! You may have to compare each jobsite radio. 

I'm sure there will be many answers to your question.

Different strokes for different folks.

I was always satisfied with a small ghetto blaster, set at a volume that I could hear. It was soon drowned out by someone with a bigger and louder one.

:laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

milwaukee has the best audio quality due to they use rockford fostgate stuff

I have some piece of **** black and decker one, but it works.

I also had a dewalt one, till it fell off a building.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I also had a dewalt one, till it fell off a building.


Any pictures:whistling2:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Josue said:


> Any pictures:whistling2:


no. we where working out in a remote town, and the static finally pissed me off so much i threw it off the roof....

I have dropped 2 ipods off high rises though


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> no. we where working out in a remote town, and the static finally pissed me off so much i threw it off the roof....
> 
> I have dropped 2 ipods off high rises though


Somebody needs to relax..................:jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Josue said:


> Somebody needs to relax..................:jester:


 How about some nice soothing Music.....oops......:jester:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a Dewalt that charged batteries. It always buzzed when it was charging. I have the Milwaukee M12 model and like it real well. I usually plug my IPod in to it and listen to what I want. It has really good sound quality. I have the bigger Milwaukee too. I won it at a counter day at the supply house. It stays in the work shop. It has better sound quality but is too big to have in the way on the truck.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Edrick said:


> What's the best jobsite radio out there? Something that's got good sound across the board (high mids lows) and is able to kick out enough wattage. What do you guys recommend?



OSP i thought you were asking about job radios were not aloud to have any on our job site sorry i miss read your post . But we have Kenwood two ways there tuff radios . We can not listen to music during work or any time at the job its a safety thing .


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Edrick said:


> What's the best jobsite radio out there? Something that's got good sound across the board (high mids lows) and is able to kick out enough wattage. What do you guys recommend?


The GE Superadio was always been the favorite one for jobsite use. The older ones command a high price on the resale market. They have a tuned RF stage on both AM and FM, so they're great for distant reception. Granted, they're only mono but who could hear the difference on a jobsite. Most of the tradesmen I worked with had a decent quality boombox, that they bought from a garage sale or a thriftshop. As a radio collector, I have a Dewalt and a Milwaukee jobsite radio. Neither one is that impressive in performance or sound quality.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Edrick said:


> What's the best jobsite radio out there? Something that's got good sound across the board (high mids lows) and is able to kick out enough wattage. What do you guys recommend?


The one that doesn't play country western or rap music.. but gets classic rock crystal clear..


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

*mp3 player*

I use an mp3 player. It keeps my music in MY ears. Plus I can listen to any thing I like. 
I have over 300 songs it dosent seem like many but, I can listen 5 days straight and not hear the same song twice unless I want to.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> I use an mp3 player. It keeps my music in MY ears. Plus I can listen to any thing I like.
> I have over 300 songs it dosent seem like many but, I can listen 5 days straight and not hear the same song twice unless I want to.


Guys who wear ear phones are a safety hazard and should be thrown off the job.. IMO..


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> Guys who wear ear phones are a safety hazard and should be thrown off the job.. IMO..


So................ you think I care what YOU THINK?

Funny aren't you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> So................ you think I care what YOU THINK?
> 
> Funny aren't you.


You won't be laughing when someone runs over you with a machine because you can't hear him backing up.. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a 1,000,000 watt system that can play acid rock, rap, classical, string quartet, mambo, polka, raggae, oldies, hip-hop, bass, classical, punk, minuet, romantic, bubble gum, grunge, blues, cabaret, jive, marching band, swing, celtic, country, square dance, patriotic, heavy metal, gospel, new wave, western, soundtracks, instrumental, medieval, disco, folk, salsa, techno and turkish music.......... _all at the same time_.


Oh yea......... add ManCow and Rush to the mix.







That's what all those freakin' radios sound like every day.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> You won't be laughing when someone runs over you with a machine because you can't hear him backing up.. :no:


Hey what if a plane falls out of the sky. 
You should refrain from talking to me directly I'm not sure you can even operate any equipment. I stand 6'5" if YOU hit ME , YOU are in deep water REGARDLESS of WHAT I AM DOING. I THINK YOUR STUPID AND WAS TALKING TO THE OP NOT YOU.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> Hey what if a plane falls out of the sky.
> You should refrain from talking to me directly I'm not sure you can even operate any equipment. I stand 6'5" if YOU hit ME , YOU are in deep water REGARDLESS of WHAT I AM DOING. I THINK YOUR STUPID AND WAS TALKING TO THE OP NOT YOU.


Good luck with that.. :sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

This topic is derailing faster than a train with no breaks barreling down the track into a school bus of kids with a drunk conductor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, goody.... another banned buttwipe who registers under a new username just to stir the pot.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Oh, goody.... another banned buttwipe who registers under a new username just to stir the pot.


Yep that's me.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bosch has put out 2 models.

A 26 watt model, and 50 watt model with subwoofer.

Plus it can play sirius radio and charge/play your ipod.

Of course it can charge batteries, but even if you don't have other bosch tools, it comes with 2-duplex GFCI protected outlets, up to 15amps so you don't have to worry about running a separate cord, or grabbing a splitter.

http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-pb360...lt,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-specialty-tools


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> Yep that's me.


We know that already..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A labourer got hit by a truck wearing an iphone just recently, couldn't hear the reverse beeps I guess? He died so I guess we won't know.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> We know that already..


If we ALL ignore it, it will go away.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> A labourer got hit by a truck wearing an iphone just recently, couldn't hear the reverse beeps I guess? He died so I guess we won't know.


And a lady in my town ran over a black guy because he had on headphones while biking you think she still has DL's. ............... this equipment operator he still have his job?

What was this KID doing was he in a restricted area , was he aware of the machines operations ............ come on give the full story not just an half-arse excuse.

Been there done that. We worked on tanks in the field with earphones on .........

Give me some more BS POPS. GET REAL GUYS.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> If we ALL ignore it, it will go away.


Yes yes I will. 

I'm not to fond of stupid people anyway.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

To the OP, I read recently that someone, Consumer reports?? Handyman club of America?? did a comparison between the jobsite radios, and the result was that the best audio came from the Milwaukee. 

However, the Milwaukee does not recharge the batteries internally, you have to use an external charger.
I like the audio I get from mine, wish the tuner had a little better receive. I hardly use it though. Almost every site I go on, they are forbidden to be used. So it stays in the garage.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jhall.sparky, might I suggest you tone it down a bit. No one is out to get you, no one is calling you out.

Just because you think you are right does not give you license to insult everyone else. 



I happen to agree with the others. Headphones on a job site are NOT safe.
Headphones on an employee are absolutely annoying. 
If you don't like what is being played discuss it with the people. come to a compromise. If that can't happen then start your own business and you can play anything you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

How about this










Oh I miss the '80s. :yes:

I have the larger Milwaukee. Had it for years. I have Milwaukee tools too and the batteries fit the radio. It sounds decent and I rarely plug it in which may not seem like a big deal but it is a nice feature.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> This topic is derailing faster than a train with no breaks barreling down the track into a school bus of kids with a drunk conductor.


I knew that would happen the second I read your opening post ........ seen it happen many times when this subject comes up. 

You might as well ask who makes the best car / truck / tool / appliance / panel etc.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jhall.sparky said:


> I use an mp3 player. It keeps my music in MY ears.


Where I am you would get a warning, then a written warning and if you still kept the ear buds in your ears we would terminate you. No hard feelings, comply or find a new place to work.

You are on our clock to work and part of that work requires hearing what is going on around you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Guys who wear ear phones are a safety hazard and should be thrown off the job.. IMO..


No wonder there is so many helicopter crashes. The pilots were wearing ear phones........................


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It's sad that almost nobody on this forum will just give him an opinion on a freaking radio. He doesn't care if you like music on the jobsite or if some moron got run over because he had headphones on. Totally different topics. God if you don't have an opinion on the original post don't respond.
OK rant over


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What I like is my I-pod and an Auvio bluetooth wireless headphone set from radio shack- about 70 bucks. Freedom from cords.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> It's sad that almost nobody on this forum will just give him an opinion on a freaking radio. He doesn't care if you like music on the jobsite or if some moron got run over because he had headphones on. Totally different topics. God if you don't have an opinion on the original post don't respond.
> OK rant over


So where is you recommendation?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Our company policy is no radio's or earphones, if someone has to have either they can do it with another company, it's as simple as that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fibes said:


> Our company policy is no radio's or earphones, if someone has to have either they can do it with another company, it's as simple as that.


So I guess surf trunks, Haleiwa Joe's t- shirt, leather slaps,







and two hour surf breaks don't probably fly either? How sad you got it duuuuude. :yes:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i seen the new milwaukee radio at home depot the other day. runs on all there batteries and looks nice. i dont have any milwaukee cordless tools though


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So where is you recommendation?


You are a piece of work.. never miss an opportunity for a zinger.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> No wonder there is so many helicopter crashes. The pilots were wearing ear phones........................


Helicopters are not running around a crowded construction site.. if you can't hear.. _*LOOK OUT*_.. who's fault is it?? :blink::blink:

Chances are the moron who got injured will file a claim and sue for damages.. :no:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I already gave my opinion on jobsite radios in an earlier post so here's my take on earbuds.
It depends on the jobsite. I do a lot of work in a stainless steel salvage/sorting plant. You are not allowed in the plant without either foam earplugs or ear muffs. The constant sound level exceeds 150db. Most employees have their IPods with earbuds and ear muffs too. 
Personally, I don't like earbuds/music on most jobsites and I only listen to my jobsite radio when I am working by myself.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Where I am you would get a warning, then a written warning and if you still kept the ear buds in your ears we would terminate you. No hard feelings, comply or find a new place to work.
> 
> You are on our clock to work and part of that work requires hearing what is going on around you.


Thanks bbq I like your coersive style I am pretty fond of following rules but, I do lots of retail work, gut-outs, and remods a typical day for me is working out of town I start the day at 7:30am and typicaly work by my self no helper no hobbits no angels just me my tools and my MP3 player. I also do own my company. J HALL SERVICES I am not trying to be rude but what else could I do to be a helpful member of the electrical society?


J Hall,

J HALL SERVICES 
FAST- DEPENDABLE-AFFORDABLE
(Xxx) xxx-xxx
[email protected]


----------



## iloqutiss1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a small rechargeable speaker that plugs into my mp3 player. There are several different ones available for around $30. Mine is called the ipop tour and is small enough to fit in a tool belt or pocket. It's safer than earbuds and no need to play it very loud because it can stay right on your person. It's also a good idea to get a phono cord with volume control so you can turn it down quickly without fumbling for your mp3 player.


----------

